# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Blazing's Challenge Thread

## blazingnyancat

Hello, I'm Blazingnyancat this is my Challenge Thread!
_Rules:_
_1: You can be non lucid or lucid to accomplish these Challenges._
_2: Please be Honest._
_3: If you are a Private you can Request Challenges._
Tier 1:
Newbie - Complete 1 Challenge
Recruit - Complete 1+ Challenges
Freshmen - Complete 5+ Challenges
Sophomore - Complete 10+ Challenges
Junior - Complete 15+ Challenges
Tier 2: 
Private - Complete 20+ Challenges
Specialist - Complete 25+ Challenges
Sergeant - Complete 30+ Challenges
Tier 3:
Officer - Complete 35+ Challenges
Lieutenant - Complete 40+ Challenges
Captain - Complete 45+ Challenges
Major - Complete 50 Challenges
General - Complete 51 Challenges
"Enter Your Title Here" - Become a General
_challenges being announced tommarow...Stay Tuned!_

----------

